# TBT/NMT/IGB Conversions



## Aleigh

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I thought it would help a lot of people now that tbt is back up and running.

Disclaimer: values change. this is what I gathered from researching and doing a bunch of math, but it is subject to change. as well as values could be different per person.

So I was thinking, what is one NMT worth in TBT? Well, here are the conversions I found, along with the help of other users:

*1 tbt = 100k igb
100 tbt = 10mil igb
1 nmt = 1 tbt
100 nmt = 100 tbt*

I think it's safe to say the demand of NMT is exponentially lowering right now, making it worth less (especially with the growth of duping)

*So what are the most common conversions for ACNH right now?*
*1 NMT = 1 TBT = 100k IGB*
*5 NMT = 5 TBT = 500k IGB
10 NMT = 10 TBT = 1mil IGB
100 NMT = 100 TBT = 10mil IGB*​
The rates seem to have steadied out recently, but it really comes down to the traders themselves. I just hope this helps give a bit of structure so the whole site can be on the same page (or at least in the same book lmao)

Take this how you will. These are not 100%, since all trades are different, and things change over time. But, I thought it'd be helpful as tbt is finally unfrozen and we can start trading them again. Please correct me if my math is wrong. I'm insecure and don't want people yelling at me lmao. In the end, _the fairness is all determined by the people within the trade._

*Some helpful links:*
Villager Tier List
Collectible Tier List

Happy trading!

Latest edit: August 11th 2020


----------



## Stil

Aleigh said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I thought it would help a lot of people now that tbt is back up and running.
> 
> Disclaimer: values change. this is what I gathered from researching and doing a bunch of math, but it is subject to change. as well as values could be different per person.
> 
> So I was thinking, what is one NMT worth in TBT? Well, here are the conversions I found:
> 
> *1 tbt = 200k igb
> 100 tbt = 2mil igb
> 
> 1 NMT = 250k igb (roughly)
> 100 NMT = 25mil igb (roughly)*
> 
> so what does that mean for NMT vs TBT?
> (roughly, _please don't attack me if you feel the conversions are wrong_)
> 
> *1 NMT = ~1.25 tbt
> so pretty much 1 NMT = 1 tbt*
> 
> *so in conclusion:*
> *1 NMT = 1.25 TBT = 250k IGB*
> *100 NMT = 125 TBT = 25mil IGB*​
> this seems pretty low due to the demand of NMT, however those are the numbers I found. Take this how you will. These are not 100%, since all trades are different, and things change over time. But, I thought it'd be helpful as tbt is finally unfrozen and we can start trading them again. Please correct me if my math is wrong. I'm insecure and don't want people yelling at me lmao
> 
> Happy trading!



NMT will most likely not drop down to 1 TBT. I would say 5-10 TBT per.
The issue with NMT conversions is its not _really_ a currency and people can value those tickets differently than others.

Think about the effort it takes to make 1 TBT opposed to how long it takes to farm 1 NMT


----------



## Aleigh

Infinity said:


> NMT will most likely not drop down to 1 TBT. I would say 5-10 TBT per.
> The issue with NMT conversions is its not _really_ a currency and people can value those tickets differently than others.


yeah that's what I was thinking. At this point only time will tell, I'll update it once more trades are done and more data is taken


----------



## FireNinja1

> *1 tbt = 200k igb
> 100 tbt = 2mil igb*


These are not equivalent.


----------



## Aleigh

FireNinja1 said:


> These are not equivalent.


200,000 x 100 = 20,000,000

and in case that's not what you meant, I took these conversions off of multiple past threads


----------



## FireNinja1

Aleigh said:


> 200,000 x 100 = 20,000,000


The original post states 2 million.


----------



## Aleigh

FireNinja1 said:


> The original post states 2 million.


yikes I forgot a zero oof thank you


----------



## FireNinja1

Aleigh said:


> yikes I forgot a zero oof thank you


lol np


----------



## Aleigh

alright wait hold on I messed up give me a second


----------



## f11

I hate nmt all my homies hate nmt


----------



## Hay

This is all crazy... I’m excited to see what is in store now that TBT are out again


----------



## Aleigh

Hay said:


> This is all crazy... I’m excited to see what is in store now that TBT are out again


me too tbh I'm excited to take data and find all these conversions just because I have quite literally nothing else to do


----------



## Hay

Aleigh said:


> me too tbh I'm excited to take data and find all these conversions just because I have quite literally nothing else to do


it be like that when you are stuck in your house all day.. :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Is there enough Bells in New Horizons to use New Leaf’s current rate? I cannot catch up with the current inflation rate if it’s going to exponentially grow.


----------



## FireNinja1

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is there enough Bells in New Horizons to use New Leaf’s current rate?


What is NL's current rate? The answer is probably no, but I'm wondering anyway.


----------



## Aleigh

Alolan_Apples said:


> Is there enough Bells in New Horizons to use New Leaf’s current rate? I cannot catch up with the current inflation rate if it’s going to exponentially grow.


I think so due to the duping in the beginning, but also NL has been out so much longer so I really have no idea. I'm hoping to get a better idea in these coming weeks


----------



## Alolan_Apples

FireNinja1 said:


> What is NL's current rate? The answer is probably no, but I'm wondering anyway.



It’s 20 million in-game Bells for 100 TBT. If you want to get a Weird Doll collectible, that’s the equivalent of 4 billion Bells.



Aleigh said:


> I think so due to the duping in the beginning, but also NL has been out so much longer so I really have no idea. I'm hoping to get a better idea in these coming weeks



The problem here is that we have no access to the ABD if you’re out of town, and Nintendo still hasn’t expanded wallet size. If you want to get 100 TBT at that rate, you’re going to have to make five visits to town rather than just one.

As a result, I’ll probably ask for more TBT per IGB for the first many trades (like if I sold 20 million Bells, I would ask for 2,000 TBT or even 4,000 TBT). I would ignore the duping done at the start.


----------



## FireNinja1

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s 20 million in-game Bells for 100 TBT. If you want to get a Weird Doll collectible, that’s the equivalent of 4 billion Bells.


Okay, maybe you can use that rate. When I was around, the rate was much more inflated. (IGB had next to no buying power)


----------



## Aleigh

Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s 20 million in-game Bells for 100 TBT. If you want to get a Weird Doll collectible, that’s the equivalent of 4 billion Bells.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is that we have no access to the ABD if you’re out of town, and Nintendo still hasn’t expanded wallet size. If you want to get 100 TBT at that rate, you’re going to have to make five visits to town rather than just one.
> 
> As a result, I’ll probably ask for more TBT per IGB for the first many trades (like if I sold 20 million Bells, I would ask for 2,000 TBT or even 4,000 TBT). I would ignore the duping done at the start.


ah yeah you're right. things might get more strict because of that


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Aleigh said:


> ah yeah you're right. things might get more strict because of that



So would you like to start out at 100 TBT per 1 million? That would be a compromise the whole site can agree upon. But once it’s been a year; the exchange rate will go up. And remember, the staff does not control the exchange rate. Only the users.


----------



## Aleigh

Alolan_Apples said:


> So would you like to start out at 100 TBT per 1 million? That would be a compromise the whole site can agree upon. And remember, the staff does not control the exchange rate. Only the users.


That sounds like a good start. I'm going to keep the original conversions just for later use, but let me edit real quick


----------



## Antonio

I thought it was 100tbt for 7.5million


----------



## Miharu

Omg I actually have not seen any threads where conversions were 100 tbt for 20mil IGB in ACNH. Usually I saw 100 tbt for 1mil-1.5mil and usually saw nmt sold for 25 tbt per before tbt/abd went down.

Though definitely by now prices may have changed ahaha


----------



## Antonio

Antonio said:


> I thought it was 100tbt for 7.5million


nvm math is wrong

it's 1.5


----------



## FireNinja1

Alolan_Apples said:


> So would you like to start out at 100 TBT per 1 million? That would be a compromise the whole site can agree upon. But once it’s been a year; the exchange rate will go up. And remember, the staff does not control the exchange rate. Only the users.


I mean that works, but TBT/IGB rates are never binding


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I was thinking that part of the reason why it inflated so quickly back in 2014-2015 was because of the whole collectible craze at the time, combined with how people were valuing in-game Bells a lot less (since ACNL was out for over a year and how everybody got what they wanted). But now that we have a new game, and now that there are more collectibles than ever before, the rate should stabilize again.


----------



## Aleigh

Alright, thank you to everyone who is helping. I updated the original post to hopefully make it more fair / easier towards NH. It's kinda chunky right now but it's also one in the morning so I'll clean it up later.

Please, to everyone, give me your insights! This is a community drawn type thing! The more voices, the easier it is to decipher the fairness


----------



## Miharu

Aleigh said:


> Please, to everyone, give me your insights! This is a community drawn type thing! The more voices, the easier it is to decipher the fairness



I think it'll be best if you didn't have the info of NMT conversion rate with New Leaf's current conversion since it's confusing ahaha I was confused at first and didn't realize you were doing the math from New Leaf to New Horizons and just immediately assumed from your original post you were talking about ACNH since NMT is only in ACNH. I thought there were actually transactions of 100 tbt = 20 mil IGB which is crazy since ACNH is still fairly new and it's not easy for many users to accumulate that many bells in the amount of time since the game came out ahahaha

I feel like the current most common conversion rates for IGB/NMT to TBT for ACNH would be

100 tbt = 1mil
20 tbt = 1 NMT

5 NMT = 100 tbt = 1mil IGB

This is based on transactions that happened before our ABD went down and current transactions now in ACNH. Hope this helps!~ :3
(As you mentioned, this will definitely change in the future as nothing is ever set and is determined by each individual trader and how each person values them)


----------



## Nougat

I think anyone's free to decide what they want to ask in return for any of the currencies.. It's ultimately up to the buyer/trader to decide whether they think it's worth it


----------



## Aleigh

Miharu said:


> I think it'll be best if you didn't have the info of NMT conversion rate with New Leaf's current conversion since it's confusing ahaha I was confused at first and didn't realize you were doing the math from New Leaf to New Horizons and just immediately assumed from your original post you were talking about ACNH since NMT is only in ACNH. I thought there were actually transactions of 100 tbt = 20 mil IGB which is crazy since ACNH is still fairly new and it's not easy for many users to accumulate that many bells in the amount of time since the game came out ahahaha
> 
> I feel like the current most common conversion rates for IGB/NMT to TBT for ACNH would be
> 
> 100 tbt = 1mil
> 20 tbt = 1 NMT
> 
> 5 NMT = 100 tbt = 1mil IGB
> 
> This is based on transactions that happened before our ABD went down and current transactions now in ACNH. Hope this helps!~ :3
> (As you mentioned, this will definitely change in the future as nothing is ever set and is determined by each individual trader and how each person values them)


It does! However I have work pretty soon so I can’t update it right now haha

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Nougat said:


> I think anyone's free to decide what they want to ask in return for any of the currencies.. It's ultimately up to the buyer/trader to decide whether they think it's worth it


That’s true, everyone’s different. My main goal was to just get some kind of idea if anyone was confused and I’ll be updating it as more trades are made


----------



## Saikarie

This is really helpful thank you! ^^; been stressing out trying to find a decent guide on the conversion rate of tbt


----------



## MasterM64

Even though I think this is a good start, I do think TBT is more valuable than NMT since I think they are being cheated in (there’s no way these eBay sellers are working for them) while TBT on the other hand is far more regulated since TBT Staff have done many actions to prevent exploits.


----------



## Ploom

Miharu said:


> I think it'll be best if you didn't have the info of NMT conversion rate with New Leaf's current conversion since it's confusing ahaha I was confused at first and didn't realize you were doing the math from New Leaf to New Horizons and just immediately assumed from your original post you were talking about ACNH since NMT is only in ACNH. I thought there were actually transactions of 100 tbt = 20 mil IGB which is crazy since ACNH is still fairly new and it's not easy for many users to accumulate that many bells in the amount of time since the game came out ahahaha
> 
> I feel like the current most common conversion rates for IGB/NMT to TBT for ACNH would be
> 
> 100 tbt = 1mil
> 20 tbt = 1 NMT
> 
> 5 NMT = 100 tbt = 1mil IGB



Totally agree the way they did this is confusing; I saw the OP’s listed rates and I was like lmao that’s not accurate *at all* from anything I’ve seen on the NH boards.

The rates Miharu posted are about right from what I’ve seen and experienced as well:

100 tbt = 1mil
20 tbt = 1 NMT

5 NMT = 100 tbt = 1mil IGB


----------



## Aleigh

I updated it to make it less confusing as it is now not one in the morning lmao


----------



## Stil

*1 NMT = 20 TBT = 200k IGB
100 NMT = 2k TBT = 20 million IGB 

This might be a more accurate rate*


----------



## Aleigh

we're def getting somewhere


----------



## Delphine

That's a great thread it's really helpful, thanks!
I'm quite confused as to why NMT are worth so much though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Aleigh

Delphine said:


> That's a great thread it's really helpful, thanks!
> I'm quite confused as to why NMT are worth so much though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I don't either, like the demand for them is so high lmao


----------



## Stil

Delphine said:


> That's a great thread it's really helpful, thanks!
> I'm quite confused as to why NMT are worth so much though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


*Because of this*​


----------



## Aleigh

Bumping to keep this on the first page


----------



## Aleigh

boop


----------



## Antonio

Ok, bumping this thread.

Anyways, i had a sale before TBT 3.0 came out and the sale was for NH and i bought 500tbt for 7.5 million bells. This was while nook miles were a terrible currency to go buy.

I'm not sure where the value came up but it was 100tbt for 1,500,000 bells, 300,000 per 20tbt. Is it different now or?

*Why is it more expensive to get bells via TBT when it's easier to gain in this game?*


----------



## Miharu

Antonio said:


> Ok, bumping this thread.
> 
> Anyways, i had a sale before TBT 3.0 came out and the sale was for NH and i bought 500tbt for 7.5 million bells. This was while nook miles were a terrible currency to go buy.
> 
> I'm not sure where the value came up but it was 100tbt for 1,500,000 bells, 300,000 per 20tbt. Is it different now or?
> 
> *Why is it more expensive to get bells via TBT when it's easier to gain in this game?*


It just depends on the seller and how hard it is for them to earn bells. I personally rate 100 tbt = 1mil IGB because it's harder for me to earn IGB. It's definitely easier, but 1mil IGB is still A LOT imo. It's time consuming haha


----------



## Antonio

Miharu said:


> It just depends on the seller and how hard it is for them to earn bells. I personally rate 100 tbt = 1mil IGB because it's harder for me to earn IGB. It's definitely easier, but 1mil IGB is still A LOT imo. It's time consuming haha


Ok so why did the value of TBT go down since my purchase?


----------



## Aleigh

Antonio said:


> Ok, bumping this thread.
> 
> Anyways, i had a sale before TBT 3.0 came out and the sale was for NH and i bought 500tbt for 7.5 million bells. This was while nook miles were a terrible currency to go buy.
> 
> I'm not sure where the value came up but it was 100tbt for 1,500,000 bells, 300,000 per 20tbt. Is it different now or?
> 
> *Why is it more expensive to get bells via TBT when it's easier to gain in this game?*


It's harder to transport bells from town to town just because of the pocket sizes, and we don't have lockers in this game so it takes multiple trips for giant trades. It also seems to be what everyone is agreeing on right now, but it is always up to the traders on what they value


----------



## Stil

Bell trades take forever.
Time adds value.


----------



## Aleigh

Keeping this on the first page


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## itsbea

Aleigh said:


> It's harder to transport bells from town to town just because of the pocket sizes, and we don't have lockers in this game so it takes multiple trips for giant trades. It also seems to be what everyone is agreeing on right now, but it is always up to the traders on what they value



I just started selling tbt for 7m to 100 tbt.
Originally I sold 7mil for 40 tbt.

I guess it’s high time for me to update my ratio!! Thx for this!


----------



## Aleigh

I'm glad I can be somewhat of a help


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## mayortiffany

I personally prefer NMT or IGB, as I don't really use TBT for anything except for trading for other things. And I find that most people prefer to trade their in-game items for NMT/IGB, so TBT would be quite useless for me.

It's interesting, because I remember being able to trade a lot more with TBT in New Leaf, but there's just more utility with NMT/IGB.


----------



## lizardon

If people only playing games, but not any collectibles here, then TBT is nothing for them. 
But I have seen people lowering the NMT value just trying to sell more and get more TBT in, which makes NMT value lower and lower.


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## Corrie

I've done 1.5mil per 100TBT


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Judging by how much Raymond sells for, what collectible would be valuable enough to trade for Raymond, using the current exchange rate? Like if I had him and were about to trade him for a collectible? Would a glow wand collectible cut it?


----------



## Aleigh

Alolan_Apples said:


> Judging by how much Raymond sells for, what collectible would be valuable enough to trade for Raymond, using the current exchange rate? Like if I had him and were about to trade him for a collectible? Would a glow wand collectible cut it?


I'm no good at collectible values at all, I'm gonna have to let someone else answer that


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## Mookie

Posting for TBT balance and to bookmark this thread.


----------



## Stil

I think the NMT rates are around 10 TBT each now


----------



## Kadori

Alolan_Apples said:


> Judging by how much Raymond sells for, what collectible would be valuable enough to trade for Raymond, using the current exchange rate? Like if I had him and were about to trade him for a collectible? Would a glow wand collectible cut it?


The more rare collectibles are almost valued at 4k++++ so with the info that:

*1 NMT = 20 TBT = 200k IGB
5 NMT = 100 TBT = 1mil IGB
100 NMT = 2k TBT = 20mil IGB* 

Raymond might just be enuff to trade for a rare collectible but it literally depends on the person who's willing to sell the rare collectible in the first place LOL
Here's this trusty tier list of collectible stuff~
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/collectible-tier-list.465409/
Aleigh~ Maybe it would be helpful to link this thread in you thread? idk it's up to you :3


----------



## Aleigh

Kadori said:


> Here's this trusty tier list of collectible stuff~
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/collectible-tier-list.465409/
> Aleigh~ Maybe it would be helpful to link this thread in you thread? idk it's up to you :3


Thank you! That's a good idea. I'll link that and the villager tier list too


----------



## Stil

bump


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kadori said:


> Raymond might just be enuff to trade for a rare collectible *but it literally depends on the person who's willing to sell the rare collectible in the first place LOL*
> Here's this trusty tier list of collectible stuff~
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/collectible-tier-list.465409/



Yeah, when people hold onto collectibles, they are reluctant to selling them no matter how much you’re willing to pay. For the longest time, I was this way with my apple collectibles, as that was part of my iconography, but ever since I started getting into making more palatable sidebars, I’ve became more about that than about apples. And after the transition to TBT 3.0, I decided that it was time to sell the apples.

I was originally going to get Raymond myself, so I could sell him for a glow wand collectible, but after realizing how unfair it would be to ask for collectibles to get a villager sold, I changed my mind. While we have the absurdly high prices and how problematic it is, even asking for rare collectibles to sell a villager is a bit too far as not very many users have these collectibles, and even fewer are willing to sell them (even if they have two or more of the same collectibles).


----------



## sleepydreepy

I definitely trade in a mixture. Because I'm not really into collectables as much as others, I like to buy items/services in New Horizons in tbt.  For selling things in New Horizons, I prioritize tbt and NMT over IGB (since I recently a couple million from turnips).


----------



## Joshua_DaPro

is this for NL or NH?


----------



## FireNinja1

Joshua_DaPro said:


> is this for NL or NH?


NH


----------



## ryuk

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, when people hold onto collectibles, they are reluctant to selling them no matter how much you’re willing to pay. For the longest time, I was this way with my apple collectibles, as that was part of my iconography, but ever since I started getting into making more palatable sidebars, I’ve became more about that than about apples. And after the transition to TBT 3.0, I decided that it was time to sell the apples.
> 
> I was originally going to get Raymond myself, so I could sell him for a glow wand collectible, but after realizing how unfair it would be to ask for collectibles to get a villager sold, I changed my mind. While we have the absurdly high prices and how problematic it is, even asking for rare collectibles to sell a villager is a bit too far as not very many users have these collectibles, and even fewer are willing to sell them (even if they have two or more of the same collectibles).


i don't really think it would be an issue for someone to attempt to sell a villager for a collectible, as long as a willing buyer is found. if they're not gonna miss the collectible and the villager they traded it for makes them happy, it seems like a viable way to obtain collectibles that are bought up/scarce since it's usually so difficult to do so.


----------



## Blink.

xoons said:


> i don't really think it would be an issue for someone to attempt to sell a villager for a collectible, as long as a willing buyer is found. if they're not gonna miss the collectible and the villager they traded it for makes them happy, it seems like a viable way to obtain collectibles that are bought up/scarce since it's usually so difficult to do so.



thing is, there are many inactive users with said collectibles. So they’re scarce and hard to come by. As much as I’d love to trade any of my villagers for collectibles, I know that the collectibles are much more difficult to get ahold of :x


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Infinity said:


> I think the NMT rates are around 10 TBT each now



And why is that? Can I still sell NMT for 20 TBT each?


----------



## ryuk

Blink. said:


> thing is, there are many inactive users with said collectibles. So they’re scarce and hard to come by. As much as I’d love to trade any of my villagers for collectibles, I know that the collectibles are much more difficult to get ahold of :x


that’s true but like i said, as long as a willing and happy buyer is found, i don’t see an issue! personally i’ve seen people hoarding tbt just to buy a bunch of the same rare collectibles, causing them to be impossible to find for others. this is just one way it becomes hard to find collectibles for those of us that have just started amassing tbt and getting into them (such as myself, even though i’ve been a member since 2014). if things like that are okay, i don’t see why trading a villager for a collectible is so bad. it makes it easier to obtain collectibles for people who haven’t had a chance to in the past bc it’s one way they’ll be able to get their hands on one without having years of tbt and sought-after collectibles saved up from trading/being active in the tbt community.


----------



## Griff

I agree with these current rates as well.

1 NMT = 200K IGB
100 tbt = 1mil IGB
20 tbt = 1 NMT

5 NMT = 100 tbt = 1mil IGB


----------



## Kadori

bump because i find this useful and I reference it often lol


----------



## Sholee

Infinity said:


> I think the NMT rates are around 10 TBT each now





Alolan_Apples said:


> And why is that? Can I still sell NMT for 20 TBT each?



Probably cause NMT sellers are all undercutting each other. There's not a huge demand for NMT anymore so I wouldn't be surprised to see it drop further. You can still sell NMT for 20 TBT before the NMT sellers wake up though.


----------



## IonicKarma

Sholee said:


> Probably cause NMT sellers are all undercutting each other. There's not a huge demand for NMT anymore so I wouldn't be surprised to see it drop further. You can still sell NMT for 20 TBT before the NMT sellers wake up though.


Ya NMT prices seem to have dropped considerably cause if one seller drops it, the others are forced to and the vicious cycle continues haha, I'll probably stop trying to sell them soon


----------



## Aleigh

I'll keep an eye on it, and if it's going more one way I'll update it


----------



## IonicKarma

I know personally I'm always having to fight with other NMT sellers just to stay competitive in my prices, now its down to like 1:8 but you probably can get more if you post when they aren't posting.  Nook's Cranny just moves so fast that people will only see your sale post for 10 minutes before its gone


----------



## Corrie

I'm actually happy NMT demand is dropping. I've been waiting for trading to want igb/tbt


----------



## Mr_Persona

This thread is only for rich ppl to read xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> I'm actually happy NMT demand is dropping. I've been waiting for trading to want igb/tbt



So Nook Miles Tickets are essentially worthless now?

I wonder if a new collectible craze is about to start. I’ve been looking for a flower glow wand, and I’m starting to see a few new buying threads for glow wands.


----------



## Sholee

IonicKarma said:


> I know personally I'm always having to fight with other NMT sellers just to stay competitive in my prices, now its down to like 1:8 but you probably can get more if you post when they aren't posting.  Nook's Cranny just moves so fast that people will only see your sale post for 10 minutes before its gone



It's going to keep going down. It's too easy to make IGB in this game with the turnip market which in turn people use to buy NMT. I'm thinking the price will reach 1:5 because at that point, it's faster just to post on the forums to get the bells.



Alolan_Apples said:


> So Nook Miles Tickets are essentially worthless now?
> 
> I wonder if a new collectible craze is about to start. I’ve been looking for a flower glow wand, and I’m starting to see a few new buying threads for glow wands.



Yes they are essentially worthless at least for the people who have been playing the game since day 1 (which I assume most of us have over 100K+ miles at this point). NMTs were mainly being used to island hop for your dreamies BUT the campsite resetting method has a much higher percentage of getting your dreamies so no one needs 500+ tickets. Just having 50 is enough to pay for entry fees for turnips, celeste, npcs, or villager crafting recipe visits.


----------



## IonicKarma

Sholee said:


> It's going to keep going down. It's too easy to make IGB in this game with the turnip market which in turn people use to buy NMT. I'm thinking the price will reach 1:5 because at that point, it's faster just to post on the forums to get the bells.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are essentially worthless at least for the people who have been playing the game since day 1 (which I assume most of us have over 100K+ miles at this point). NMTs were mainly being used to island hop for your dreamies BUT the campsite resetting method has a much higher percentage of getting your dreamies so no one needs 500+ tickets. Just having 50 is enough to pay for entry fees for turnips, celeste, npcs, or villager crafting recipe visits.


Ya I farmed a ton of NMTs for awhile and then got super lucky with dreamies so it’s like, what do I do with these haha

There is always the possibility that an update will make nook islands more appealing again though!


----------



## Sholee

IonicKarma said:


> Ya I farmed a ton of NMTs for awhile and then got super lucky with dreamies so it’s like, what do I do with these haha


sameeee! i'm taking anything i can get lols, star frags, wood, fish bait, nuggets.


----------



## IonicKarma

That all being said, I still think NMT is a better in game currency than IGB, and probably the best in game currency we have


----------



## Aleigh

I'm gonna edit it and lower the NMT to TBT rate

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

Due to the lowering demand of NMT, cut the conversions. If anyone feels like the rates are too low, lmk


----------



## Alolan_Apples

There’s an error in your calculations.

If 1,000 TBT buys 10 million Bells, shouldn’t 100 TBT buy 1 million Bells instead of 100,000 Bells and 500 TBT buy 5 million Bells instead of 500,000 Bells?


----------



## FireNinja1

Aleigh said:


> I'm gonna edit it and lower the NMT to TBT rate
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020
> 
> Due to the lowering demand of NMT, cut the conversions. If anyone feels like the rates are too low, lmk


I think 10 is a bit low, especially since it's still fairly commonplace for people to buy at twice that rate. I think 15 is better here. You can adjust it downward as necessary from there, but for now I think 15 more accurately reflects the rate than 10.


----------



## Aleigh

FireNinja1 said:


> I think 10 is a bit low, especially since it's still fairly commonplace for people to buy at twice that rate. I think 15 is better here. You can adjust it downward as necessary from there, but for now I think 15 more accurately reflects the rate than 10.


I was going to do 15 but I saw a lot of people going for 10, it was also an easier calculation (which it seems like I got wrong anyway lmao) but I might raise it back up to 15

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



Alolan_Apples said:


> There’s an error in your calculations.
> 
> If 1,000 TBT buys 10 million Bells, shouldn’t 100 TBT buy 1 million Bells instead of 100,000 Bells and 500 TBT buy 5 million Bells instead of 500,000 Bells?


yikes I threw in an extra zero


----------



## IonicKarma

I can't even sell any at 8 right now, but thats probably to just unlucky timing, I just want to get rid of these haha


----------



## Jokesie

Aleigh said:


> *1 NMT = 10 TBT = 100k IGB*
> *5 NMT = 50 TBT = 500k IGB
> 100 NMT = 1k TBT = 1mil IGB*



I think the last line is a little off right? 5NMT = 50 TBT = 500k IGB. Next section is 100NMT so since 5NMT x 20 is 100NMT, then 50TBT x 20 = 1000 TBT, and 500k IGB x 20 = 10Mil


*1 NMT = 10 TBT = 100k IGB
(x 5 each)
5 NMT = 50 TBT = 500k IGB
(x20 each)
100 NMT = 1,000 TBT = 10mil IGB*

edited for maths


----------



## Blink.

Edit: I’m confused seeing all these numbers

but @Jokesie your math is wrong regardless. 
5 x 20 = 100
Not 5 x 25 = 100

other than that, @Aleigh I believe you got the IGB part for 1k TBT wrong. Should be 10mil IGB. I don’t think any would would pay 1k TBT for just 1mil IGB c:


----------



## FireNinja1

Jokesie said:


> I think the last line is a little off right? 5NMT = 50 TBT = 500k IGB. Next section is 100NMT so since 5NMT x 25 is 100NMT, then 50TBT x 5 = 1250 TBT, and 500k IGB x 5 = 12.5Mil
> 
> 
> *1 NMT = 10 TBT = 100k IGB
> (x 5 each)
> 5 NMT = 50 TBT = 500k IGB
> (x25 each)
> 100 NMT = 1,250 TBT = 12.5mil IGB*


Wouldn't it be 10m IGB, not 12.5m on the last line?


----------



## Jokesie

FireNinja1 said:


> Wouldn't it be 10m IGB, not 12.5m on the last line?



I checked with a calculator
Edit : wait I think I was supposed to multiply them by 20 instead of 25. I'll recheck and edit accordingly


----------



## Blink.

Jokesie said:


> I checked with a calculator


Ok now check again 100 divided by 5


----------



## Aleigh

Jokesie said:


> I think the last line is a little off right? 5NMT = 50 TBT = 500k IGB. Next section is 100NMT so since 5NMT x 25 is 100NMT, then 50TBT x 5 = 1250 TBT, and 500k IGB x 5 = 12.5Mil
> 
> 
> *1 NMT = 10 TBT = 100k IGB
> (x 5 each)
> 5 NMT = 50 TBT = 500k IGB
> (x25 each)
> 100 NMT = 1,250 TBT = 12.5mil IGB*


I guess it depends how you calculate it, which is kinda weird that it's different,  but I multiplied it by 100 and now that I look at it my last one should be 10 mil and my work-kicked tired brain is confused lmao


----------



## Jokesie

Aleigh said:


> I guess it depends how you calculate it, which is kinda weird that it's different,  but I multiplied it by 100 and now that I look at it my last one should be 10 mil and my work-kicked tired brain is confused lmao



Right lol I could tell that last one was off, but even I multiplied by 25 when I was supposed to do it by 20


----------



## Aleigh

Jokesie said:


> Right lol I could tell that last one was off, but even I multiplied by 25 when I was supposed to do it by 20


I think I got confused because someone replied saying that 10mil was wrong and I just went with it because I'm not good with confrontation lmaooo but I'm too tired to fix it rn I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## IonicKarma

NMT to TBT rates in absolute shambles


----------



## ryuk

IonicKarma said:


> NMT to TBT rates in absolute shambles


gave up on my nmt selling thread for now lol


----------



## IonicKarma

xoons said:


> gave up on my nmt selling thread for now lol


I bet they will go up in like a week or less, this is like the real life equivalent of a stock market crash


----------



## ryuk

IonicKarma said:


> I bet they will go up in like a week or less, this is like the real life equivalent of a stock market crash


lmao for sure, we made nmts basically worthless in relation to tbt so fast. but you’re right it’ll probably be back to a baseline pretty soon


----------



## Sholee

xoons said:


> lmao for sure, we made nmts basically worthless in relation to tbt so fast. but you’re right it’ll probably be back to a baseline pretty soon



Lets hope so... holding onto my nmts in the meantime...


----------



## Blueskyy

Sholee said:


> Lets hope so... holding onto my nmts in the meantime...


Meanwhile I’m going to hold onto my tbt.


----------



## Aleigh

AndyP08 said:


> Meanwhile I’m going to hold onto my tbt.


honestly same


----------



## Sloom

sooo anyone have any idea how much tbt people will pay per nmt now? I definitely do not want to hold onto them lol, it's making me anxious

edit: oh crap hope you don't mind me bumping your post up, man. I just didn't really wanna make a new thread lol


----------



## Sholee

Sloom said:


> sooo anyone have any idea how much tbt people will pay per nmt now? I definitely do not want to hold onto them lol, it's making me anxious
> 
> edit: oh crap hope you don't mind me bumping your post up, man. I just didn't really wanna make a new thread lol



I think there's just not a huge demand for NMTs. I have a thread up selling bulk nmts for dirt cheap and no one wants it. However, people are very willing to spend TBT for rare diys, gulliver items, and rare materials.


----------



## Aleigh

Sloom said:


> sooo anyone have any idea how much tbt people will pay per nmt now? I definitely do not want to hold onto them lol, it's making me anxious
> 
> edit: oh crap hope you don't mind me bumping your post up, man. I just didn't really wanna make a new thread lol


I like to keep this as updated as possible so yes thank you for bumping it up


----------



## IonicKarma

NMT to TBT prices in shambles part 2: electric boogaloo


----------



## FireNinja1

IonicKarma said:


> NMT to TBT prices in shambles part 2: electric boogaloo


it's quackery how low these rates are

absolute quackery i tell you!


----------



## Aleigh

IonicKarma said:


> NMT to TBT prices in shambles part 2: electric boogaloo


it's so confusing rn ngl

however I did edit the rates according to what trades I've seen


----------



## FireNinja1

Aleigh said:


> it's so confusing rn ngl
> 
> however I did edit the rates according to what trades I've seen


Idk I think the only thing that's out of wack right now is the NMT : TBT ratio. Everything else feels pretty stable for now. I don't know what's driving the NMT price so low, but it's probably (_probably_) temporary.


----------



## Aleigh

FireNinja1 said:


> Idk I think the only thing that's out of wack right now is the NMT : TBT ratio. Everything else feels pretty stable for now. I don't know what's driving the NMT price so low, but it's probably (_probably_) temporary.


the IGB to TBT is pretty stable, it's just the nmt demand making things difficult. But you're probably right, if you think about the NMTs like turnip prices, it'll keep jumping high and low as time goes on (not as frequent but still)


----------



## Sloom

FireNinja1 said:


> it's quackery how low these rates are



honestly I'd probably take 2-3tbt each just to get rid of them   
it lichrally feels like holding a timebomb on a sinking ship while being threatened by mr. moon-with-face from zelda


----------



## Misuzurin

Most people have the villagers they want so I imagine demand is getting lower due to that. Also people are duping them.


----------



## MasterM64

In light of the recent duplication glitch that makes NMT possible to duplicate, I think NMT should be equivalent or less valuable than a single TBT now until this glitch has been patched (& it may possibly stay that way if enough of these get “printed”). This is why no one wants them because they no longer have the appeal of being a more stable currency vs. IGB. At the current moment, TBT is the only truly stable currency for trading for in-game and out of game (like collectibles) purchases.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Geez. These prices have changed dramatically even from a week ago.



MasterM64 said:


> In light of the recent duplication glitch that makes NMT possible to duplicate, I think NMT should be equivalent or less valuable than a single TBT now until this glitch has been patched (& it may possibly stay that way if enough of these get “printed”). This is why no one wants them because they no longer have the appeal of being a more stable currency vs. IGB. At the current moment, TBT is the only truly stable currency for trading for in-game and out of game (like collectibles) purchases.



I imagine some people still like them for trading elsewhere reasons, since obviously TBT only matters on this site. The one advantage of NMTs as a currency was it made trading elsewhere easier. It's easier to drop NMTs than it is to drop millions of IGB. 

Other than the great community, that's another reason I like trading here on Bell Tree - TBTs make it easier to do trades when one of the parties doesn't have a direct trade item that they want.


----------



## toenuki

why so expensive? in game nmt sells for 10k bells, i figured it'd at least be 50k


----------



## Aleigh

MayorAri said:


> why so expensive? in game nmt sells for 10k bells, i figured it'd at least be 50k


what do you mean?

--

I might lower the rates today or tomorrow depending on everyone's opinions


----------



## toenuki

Aleigh said:


> what do you mean?
> 
> --
> 
> I might lower the rates today or tomorrow depending on everyone's opinions


im still relatively new to this, but u feel like the amounts just arent possible for many people (like one million bells). i always figured exchange rates would be like 50-100k


----------



## Aleigh

MayorAri said:


> im still relatively new to this, but u feel like the amounts just arent possible for many people (like one million bells). i always figured exchange rates would be like 50-100k


but 50k-100k for which part I mean?
Because it is 50k for 5tbt and that's just due to the most common trades made on this site


----------



## toenuki

Aleigh said:


> but 50k-100k for which part I mean?
> Because it is 50k for 5tbt and that's just due to the most common trades made on this site


oh, it says 50k per nmt now. that makes a bit more sense i feel, easier for others too


----------



## Aleigh

MayorAri said:


> oh, it says 50k per nmt now. that makes a bit more sense i feel, easier for others too


yeah it's all weird right now haha


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## salem_

Isn't NMT price dropped like a lot?
It's hard to sell for 5 tbt and most of people sell for veeeery cheap rates in bulk!
It's kinda weird, it's actually easier to sell NMT for 100k even 150k each but in TBT terms it's stuck at 5 tbt max.
Maybe TBT went up? If 1 NMT=150k and 1 NMT = 5 TBT, then 1 TBT should be 30k.
but then at the same time, you can find someone selling igb, like 1.5mln for 100tbt, which bring us back at the Price of 1tbt=15k
So doesn't look very linear lately
Just my opinion from what i am experiencing in the market zone


----------



## Aleigh

salem_ said:


> Isn't NMT price dropped like a lot?
> It's hard to sell for 5 tbt and most of people sell for veeeery cheap rates in bulk!
> It's kinda weird, it's actually easier to sell NMT for 100k even 150k each but in TBT terms it's stuck at 5 tbt max.
> Maybe TBT went up? If 1 NMT=150k and 1 NMT = 5 TBT, then 1 TBT should be 30k.
> but then at the same time, you can find someone selling igb, like 1.5mln for 100tbt, which bring us back at the Price of 1tbt=15k
> So doesn't look very linear lately
> Just my opinion from what i am experiencing in the market zone


This really helps actually! I was hoping someone would post when I bumped it. The rates are all over the place recently and it's hard to keep up. it's all up to stonks lmao


----------



## salem_

Aleigh said:


> This really helps actually! I was hoping someone would post when I bumped it. The rates are all over the place recently and it's hard to keep up. it's all up to stonks lmao


Just a question!
In the main thread you wrote:
*1 NMT = 1 TBT = 30k IGB*

1 NMT In IGB is 100/150k, so shouldn't this be 1NMT=5 TBT=150 igb? Correct me if im wrong!


----------



## Aleigh

salem_ said:


> Just a question!
> In the main thread you wrote:
> *1 NMT = 1 TBT = 30k IGB*
> 
> 1 NMT In IGB is 100/150k, so shouldn't this be 1NMT=5 TBT=150 igb? Correct me if im wrong!


I might have to start with tbt because I think it's starting to value more over NMT.  1 tbt is usually around 10-30k igb, so if 1 nmt is still being sold for around 100-150k I'm gonna have to raise the tbt value. It's confusing and I'm still trying to figure it out myself as well. As someone who is active in the market, how much do the TBT to IGB go for you?


----------



## PeachTea04

people are selling 3mil for 100 tbt? the most I’ve seen is 1.5mil 0_0


----------



## salem_

Aleigh said:


> I might have to start with tbt because I think it's starting to value more over NMT.  1 tbt is usually around 10-30k igb, so if 1 nmt is still being sold for around 100-150k I'm gonna have to raise the tbt value. It's confusing and I'm still trying to figure it out myself as well. As someone who is active in the market, how much do the TBT to IGB go for you?


"cheapest" one is usually 100 TBT for 1mln, but I found some people buying 100 TBT for 1.5mln as well. So it's between 10/15k IGB per 1 TBT


----------



## Aleigh

PeachTea04 said:


> people are selling 3mil for 100 tbt? the most I’ve seen is 1.5mil 0_0


I updated it because I believe it is rising. I was 1mil right before the update but I might have to change it again ahah


----------



## Miharu

Yeah it's kind of hard to pin point what the average cost is atm ahaha! But I definitely have to say that IGB to TBT has always been pretty consistent, it's only NMT that's been all over the place.

I think 100 tbt = 1mil is still the same consistent rate. I saw a thread for 1.5mil and another for 1.2mil I think, but it's usually around there


----------



## Aleigh

Miharu said:


> Yeah it's kind of hard to pin point what the average cost is atm ahaha! But I definitely have to say that IGB to TBT has always been pretty consistent, it's only NMT that's been all over the place.
> 
> I think 100 tbt = 1mil is still the same consistent rate. I saw a thread for 1.5mil and another for 1.2mil I think, but it's usually around there


I set the IGB to TBT back to what is originally was, but if it does continue to rise I'll def be keeping an eye on it!

Thank you everyone for your input, it really does help!


----------



## salem_

Miharu said:


> Yeah it's kind of hard to pin point what the average cost is atm ahaha! But I definitely have to say that IGB to TBT has always been pretty consistent, it's only NMT that's been all over the place.
> 
> I think 100 tbt = 1mil is still the same consistent rate. I saw a thread for 1.5mil and another for 1.2mil I think, but it's usually around there





Aleigh said:


> I set the IGB to TBT back to what is originally was, but if it does continue to rise I'll def be keeping an eye on it!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your input, it really does help!



but im still not sure about the nmt conversion! i mean shouldn't 1 nmt be at least 3 tbt?


----------



## Aleigh

salem_ said:


> but im still not sure about the nmt conversion! i mean shouldn't 1 nmt be at least 3 tbt?


I honestly think because of the low and continuously dropping demand of NMT (and the rise of more dupe glitches) it's safe to say they equal each other, but it is ultimately up to the traders themselves so we will have to see how more trades are played out tbh


----------



## Sholee

Yep even selling nmt at 1 TBT,  no one wants it. I've already started trading my nmts for other more valuable materials and items to then trade for TBT which seems like what most ppl are doing here.


----------



## FireNinja1

karma has said this in the past, but i 100% agree with them:

the NMT rate is in S H A M B L E S


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Sholee said:


> Yep even selling nmt at 1 TBT,  no one wants it. I've already started trading my nmts for other more valuable materials and items to then trade for TBT which seems like what most ppl are doing here.



I’m guessing even paperclips are worth more than NMT. That’s fine with me. But I can’t trade NMT for paperclips since that’s trading real items for digital items, which is forbidden on this site. And even if I can trade paperclips, that’s basically how worthless they have gotten.


----------



## Aleigh

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m guessing even paperclips are worth more than NMT. That’s fine with me. But I can’t trade NMT for paperclips since that’s trading real items for digital items, which is forbidden on this site. And even if I can trade paperclips, that’s basically how worthless they have gotten.


ngl this made me laugh

"hey I'll send you two paperclips in the mail if you trade me one NMT"


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Aleigh said:


> ngl this made me laugh
> 
> "hey I'll send you two paperclips in the mail if you trade me one NMT"



Actually, you’ll need 10 NMT to buy one paperclip. You can get 10 paperclips or more for 1 TBT.


----------



## Reploid

Say.. I’ve always wondered. Why is it called TBT and not BTB (Bell Tree Bells)?


----------



## Aleigh

SuperiorTech said:


> Say.. I’ve always wondered. Why is it called TBT and not BTB (Bell Tree Bells)?


honestly my guess is because tbt is short for "the bell tree" and I guess people liked that more. I do know from awhile back some people did use btb but it never stuck


----------



## Aleigh

bumping just a bit


----------



## Griff

I would edit the following statement in your original post.

"I think it's safe to say the demand of NMT is pretty high right now, making it worth more".

The complete opposite right now considering NMT is only valued at 1 TBT per NMT.

I also see the rate of IGB for TBT is trending

About 2 - 4 weeks ago IGB for TBT conversions were anywhere from 1 million to 1.2 million IGB per 100 TBT (1 TBT for 10,000 to 12,000 Bells)

Now I am noticing IGB for TBT conversions at 2 Million IGB per 100 TBT. (1 TBT for 20,000 Bells)

Almost a 100% increase in IGB for TBT

Gives the impression IGB is more valuable, but I think the opposite is really true.  People are placing more value in TBT and willing to take a bigger hit in IGB for various reasons.  Either they have a lot of IGB and/or (In game) purchases is not IGB expensive after House upgrades unless you are constantly building/demolishing bridges and inclines.


----------



## Aleigh

Griff said:


> I would edit the following statement in your original post.
> 
> "I think it's safe to say the demand of NMT is pretty high right now, making it worth more".
> 
> The complete opposite right now considering NMT is only valued at 1 TBT per NMT.
> 
> I also see the rate of IGB for TBT is trending
> 
> About 2 - 4 weeks ago IGB for TBT conversions were anywhere from 1 million to 1.2 million IGB per 100 TBT (1 TBT for 10,000 to 12,000 Bells)
> 
> Now I am noticing IGB for TBT conversions at 2 Million IGB per 100 TBT. (1 TBT for 20,000 Bells)
> 
> Almost a 100% increase in IGB for TBT
> 
> Gives the impression IGB is more valuable, but I think the opposite is really true.  People are placing more value in TBT and willing to take a bigger hit in IGB for various reasons.  Either they have a lot of IGB and/or (In game) purchases is not IGB expensive after House upgrades unless you are constantly building/demolishing bridges and inclines.


yeah sorry I forget that there's more in my original post than just the rates themselves sometimes lmao thank you


----------



## Sholee




----------



## Hay

Hey there! Do you keep track of what you change? Noticed that the prices changed today and was wondering if you make a post when you update or something


----------



## Aleigh

Hay said:


> Hey there! Do you keep track of what you change? Noticed that the prices changed today and was wondering if you make a post when you update or something


I try to post every time I make an edit, as well as I have a "last edited" note in the original post that I change for every time I update. I could start adding more to it though and keep a list of every update in the original post as well if that helps!


----------



## Mikaiah

boop


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## Hay

Aleigh said:


> I try to post every time I make an edit, as well as I have a "last edited" note in the original post that I change for every time I update. I could start adding more to it though and keep a list of every update in the original post as well if that helps!


Ah sorry I never replied! I must have missed it, thank you!


----------



## Aleigh

Hay said:


> Ah sorry I never replied! I must have missed it, thank you!


it's okay! I try to make these as understandable as possible so I appreciate you posting in the first place!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Could I share my thoughts? I get kind of mixed up at math so let me know if I'm mistaken about anything.  *1 NMT = 1 TBT = 20k IGB*  is not reflective of current NMT to IGB rates. I know it might seem that way because that's the equivalent for the IGB to TBT rate (100TBT to 2Mil IGB, which is decently fair imo) but everywhere else on the internet NMT go for at least 100k IGB with the high end being 200k and the average being closer to like 125k. That's quite far off from 20k IGB. That's why I think that there's not really a good congruent equivalency here between all currency and probably the rate for NMT to IGB should be listed separately from IGB to TBT instead of NMT = TBT = IGB. I think this is because of the specific situation on TBT where NMT is practically dirt at this point due to all the undercutting from sellers it's not really its true value anymore. TBT is just so much more desired, there's not as big of a market for NMT or maybe even IGB at this point. Historically, I think the TBT to IGB rate was closer to 1mil IGB = 100TBT so that might have been warped by the whole undercutting thing but not enough that I really care and also not that it could be proven because TBT only exists on The Bell Tree lol. This is all talking from my experience trading here and elsewhere and I'm just one person so don't feel like you gotta change anything. Just giving my two cents because I feel like most people look to this guide for pricing help.


----------



## Aleigh

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Could I share my thoughts? I get kind of mixed up at math so let me know if I'm mistaken about anything.  *1 NMT = 1 TBT = 20k IGB*  is not reflective of current NMT to IGB rates. I know it might seem that way because that's the equivalent for the IGB to TBT rate (100TBT to 2Mil IGB, which is decently fair imo) but everywhere else on the internet NMT go for at least 100k IGB with the high end being 200k and the average being closer to like 125k. That's quite far off from 20k IGB. That's why I think that there's not really a good congruent equivalency here between all currency and probably the rate for NMT to IGB should be listed separately from IGB to TBT instead of NMT = TBT = IGB. I think this is because of the specific situation on TBT where NMT is practically dirt at this point due to all the undercutting from sellers it's not really its true value anymore. TBT is just so much more desired, there's not as big of a market for NMT or maybe even IGB at this point. Historically, I think the TBT to IGB rate was closer to 1mil IGB = 100TBT so that might have been warped by the whole undercutting thing but not enough that I really care and also not that it could be proven because TBT only exists on The Bell Tree lol. This is all talking from my experience trading here and elsewhere and I'm just one person so don't feel like you gotta change anything. Just giving my two cents because I feel like most people look to this guide for pricing help.


this helps a lot and I really do appreciate your input. I'll look more into it tomorrow, as it's currently 1:30am and my brain is fried. but yes thank you for adding your thoughts! even if you are "just one person" it helps grow understanding across the board. this thread is bound by everyone's collective opinions and the more feedback I get, the closer we are to having everyone on the same page so thank you again, this is very valid


----------



## Aleigh

Bump


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## Griff

bump


----------



## Rosie977

bump!


----------



## applesauc3

Aleigh said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but I thought it would help a lot of people now that tbt is back up and running.
> 
> Disclaimer: values change. this is what I gathered from researching and doing a bunch of math, but it is subject to change. as well as values could be different per person.
> 
> So I was thinking, what is one NMT worth in TBT? Well, here are the conversions I found, along with the help of other users:
> 
> *1 tbt = 20k igb
> 100 tbt = 2mil igb
> 1 nmt = 1 tbt
> 100 nmt = 100 tbt*
> 
> I think it's safe to say the demand of NMT is exponentially lowering right now, making it worth less (especially with the growth of duping)
> 
> *So what are the most common conversions for ACNH right now?*
> *1 NMT = 1 TBT = 20k IGB*
> *5 NMT = 5 TBT = 100k IGB
> 100 NMT = 100 TBT = 2mil IGB*​
> The rates are all over the place right now, so it really comes down to the trader themselves. I just hope this helps give a bit of structure so the whole site can be on the same page (or at least in the same book lmao)
> 
> Take this how you will. These are not 100%, since all trades are different, and things change over time. But, I thought it'd be helpful as tbt is finally unfrozen and we can start trading them again. Please correct me if my math is wrong. I'm insecure and don't want people yelling at me lmao. In the end, _the fairness is all determined by the people within the trade._
> 
> *Some helpful links:*
> Villager Tier List
> Collectible Tier List
> 
> Happy trading!
> 
> Latest edit: May 26th 2020


Thank you so much for this! As somebody who is relatively new to this form I find myself genuinely confused about what the conversions are and how much I should be offering/asking for things so this is really good to know


----------



## Aleigh

applesauc3 said:


> Thank you so much for this! As somebody who is relatively new to this form I find myself genuinely confused about what the conversions are and how much I should be offering/asking for things so this is really good to know


of course! I'm happy I can help


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## Aleigh

not many changes recently as what I can see


----------



## Aleigh

Not many updates recently, I think things have slowed down a bit


----------



## Aleigh

boop


----------



## Rosie977

Hi, I was told this:
"1 tbt is about 100k because it has the same value as a nmt"
Is this accurate and a fair pricing? Ah and also, bump!


----------



## xTech

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, I was told this:
> "1 tbt is about 100k because it has the same value as a nmt"
> Is this accurate and a fair pricing? Ah and also, bump!


Definitely not, i'd say the price in the thread of 1 TBT = 20k is still fair. You can see that most of the threads selling IGB in nook's cranny seem to still be using this conversion as well.


----------



## Rosie977

xTech said:


> Definitely not, i'd say the price in the thread of 1 TBT = 20k is still fair. You can see that most of the threads selling IGB in nook's cranny seem to still be using this conversion as well.


I'm really happy I checked first, thank you so much!


----------



## Aleigh

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, I was told this:
> "1 tbt is about 100k because it has the same value as a nmt"
> Is this accurate and a fair pricing? Ah and also, bump!


I see this has already been answered, however it's more than just that pricing! Demand also comes into play as well


----------



## Aleigh

Has anyone noticed any changes? I haven't


----------



## FireNinja1

Aleigh said:


> Has anyone noticed any changes? I haven't


don't think much has changed


----------



## Aleigh

FireNinja1 said:


> don't think much has changed


it's really steadied out


----------



## Aleigh

bumping just in case


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## Aleigh

bump


----------



## Aleigh

I should probably bump


----------



## xTech

I feel like the IGB prices should be moved down quite a bit. I know a shop that sells 1mill for 10 TBT consistently, and even the more expensive ones that i've seen tend to sell 1mill for around 30 TBT or under. I feel like it's also used a lot less for trades nowadays, so demand is probably a lot lower too.


----------



## Aleigh

xTech said:


> I feel like the IGB prices should be moved down quite a bit. I know a shop that sells 1mill for 10 TBT consistently, and even the more expensive ones that i've seen tend to sell 1mill for around 30 TBT or under. I feel like it's also used a lot less for trades nowadays, so demand is probably a lot lower too.


thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

it's been updated, please correct me if my math is wrong!


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

Any idea what the general conversion is nowadays anyone??


----------



## Plainbluetees

ShanniceAcnl said:


> Any idea what the general conversion is nowadays anyone??


Well, not many people are selling IGB anymore, so I’m not sure about that one. In fact, pretty sure there’s an active thread for a island dump covered in 99k Bell bags.

As for NMT, the lowest rate in the Nooks Cranny thread as of today is 8 TBT per 100 NMT. Using this math, that’s about 1.2m IGB per 12.5NMT/1TBT or 120k IGB per 1 NMT, although I’m pretty sure it’s realistically lower considering IGB is really easy to earn by finding good turnip prices and doing a bit of time traveling.

TLDR: 
As of 11/9/21:
100 NMT = 8 TBT
1 TBT = 12.5 NMT
1 NMT = 120k IGB
1.2M IGB = 1 TBT

They’ve definitely plummeted as the game has gotten older. It used to be that 1M bells would be like 30TBT.


----------



## Sholee

I feel like IGB selling may make a comeback now with the new ABD item. You can use the ABD in another person's town which makes it very easy to drop more than 4mil bells now without having to fly back and forth.

But is it worthwhile to spend that time to get like 10 tbt? the hustle is intense for tbt.


----------



## Darkesque_

To be honest, I think it would be a lot easier if one bell bag (99k bells) was 1 TBT. Then, a million IGB (10 bags) would convert to 10 TBT. Plus, it is very easy to make TBT on here. Plus, the new villagers are ranging from 50 TBT to 150 TBT (which is a lot in my opinion). But, it's up to everyone else and how they perceive the economy I guess.


----------



## IonicKarma

ive always found it quite crazy that you could participate in a single activity of the previous event, sell that collectible you get for 500 tbt, and trade that 500 tbt for 500M IGB.  That just absolutely boggles my mind, but I guess its good for newer people to this site.  Just participate in a single event and your set for trading on TBT basically forever


----------



## Croconaw

I just find it crazy how much people value TBT over the game currencies, but it doesn’t surprise me.


----------

